# Shaw Direct Dish setup in Maryland (USA)



## MichelleWieFan (Jul 19, 2013)

I am trying to install a Shaw Direct 75e dish. I live in Maryland (USA). I am having a tough time finding the satellite signal. I have looked around the 111.1 degrees West location but still see no signal. I have tried looking on channel 284 and 299 but still no luck seeing a picture or signal strength increase. Does anyone know the correct coordinates to use to get the dish to lock on to the satellite from Maryland (USA) ? If possible, please list the correct Compass Azimuth, DIsh Elevation, And Dish Skew. I have the Shaw Direct 75E dish with a xKu LNBF. Here is some information from the sticker on the LNBF:

FROM STICKER ON BACK OF LNB:

SHAW DIRECT SAT B/22 KHZ

TRIPLE SATELLITE QUAD OUTPUT SWITCHABLE XKU LNBF

MODEL NAME: SHAW 75E-SKW 3112 298 04451

INPUT FREQUENCY: 11.023- 12.223 GHZ

OUTPUt FREQUENCY: 950 - 2150 MHZ (NON-STACKED)

LINEAR POLORIZATION: VERTICAL: 10.5 - 14.2 W
HORIZONTAL: 15.2 - 21.0V

FOR USE WITH 75E DISH ONLY

Thank you in advance for your assistance. Have a really nice day,

Joe


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Canadian services are not available in the US ... and no, DBSTalk will not help you receive them.


----------

